# Love Lane Laundry - Cirencester



## carterk3 (17 April 2013)

Hi - I am currently having problems retrieving my horse's rugs from Love Lane Laundry in Cirencester. They do not return my calls and have visited a couple of times when they are supposedly open to find the door padlocked and post left outside. Does anyone else have any experience of them?
 I really don't want to think I may have lost these rugs for good as they were extremely expensive and my horses are now in dire need of them.

Please PM me if you have had similar experiences.


----------



## carterk3 (24 April 2013)

All - I have had a couple of responses but would be interested if there is anyone else with similar experiences. Please PM for details as I am currently collating information. This is so infuriating!!!


----------



## carterk3 (7 May 2013)

All,

Just wanted to post a quick update. Unfortunately my rugs appear to have been lost but have received financial compensation after much discussion. 

I hope everyone else has now managed to retrieve theirs.


----------



## poiuytrewq (8 May 2013)

Good that you got some cash but that's awful! What happened, did they just shut down or move on?


----------



## dotty1 (22 May 2013)

There is a notice on Sidney Frees newsletter saying that Love Lane Laundry has gone into recievership and the bailiffs have taken over.  Hope they will give people their rugs back???


----------



## Highlands (28 May 2013)

Any news? Used them ages ago and found them good. Annoying!


----------



## Mountshannon (25 June 2013)

Hi I have just gone to collect my rugs and the door is locked.  I have messaged them on their facebook page.  they have my thermatex rugs and loads of other stuff I took to be washed when we moved house.  Decided I would start again building new yard with all clean rugs.  Does anyone have a phone number for them.  Even if they are out of business they do not legally own my rugs and should return them?  I cannot believe it<, hundreds of pounds worth of rugs!!!  Would be grateful of any assistance


----------



## Highlands (25 June 2013)

If I was you I would ring Sydney free saddlery and ask them to look on their newsletters. They have the administers number. I would ring them and see where they are.


----------



## Toberpatrick (26 June 2013)

I have heard from reliable sources that the laundry is no longer trading - they were notoriously slow previous to this.


----------



## carterk3 (26 June 2013)

I had a total nightmare with Love Lane laundry but did not know they had gone bankrupt. You can find some posts on this forum that I posted a few months ago after leaving my rugs with them in November last year. Following a huge amount of hassle and threatening legal action i received compensation but this did take up a huge amount of time. Unfortunately I do not know what your legal rights are in a bankruptcy situation. I suggest Citizens Advice maybe able to help?
Were you given any tickets as proof you had left the rugs with them? I was not which made me further suspicious!! Given the number of people who lost rugs, numnahs, bandages etc suggests to me some sort of scam.


----------



## Mountshannon (27 June 2013)

Just to thank you and let you know that I
 am meeting Chris for the return of my rugs next Wednesday.  Sydney Free was  able to give me landlords name a firm in Cardiff who have been inundated with calls about rugs!
Those who have not got back their rugs back yet should call07887501502

It is a good lesson to me to stay a little more on the ball as I would have been massively out of pocket if these  rugs were lost.  Thank you for your help. I will give this number to Sydney Free


----------

